# Planes of Fame - Flying History events 2012



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2012)

Planes of Fame has a Flying History event on the first Saturday of every month. 
The 2011 season was pretty amazing and I am looking forward to seeing what they have planned for this years events.
This thread at SimHQ covers most of the 2011 events. Planes of Fame - Flying History events 2011 - SimHQ Forums

Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar


*LIVING HISTORY FLYING DAYS*






Living History Flying Days at Planes of Fame Air Museum are are held on the first Saturday of every month when we feature an historically significant aircraft from our rare and unique collection. Our program begins at 10:am with the Pledge of Allegiance. Typically we host a 1.5 hr. discussion panel of expert speakers each presenting to the public. Speakers often include: book authors, pilots, historians, and/or eyewitness accounts of historic events and sometimes include a slideshow. An opportunity for question and answer is provided followed by a member raffle for a flight that day, weather permitting. At noon, again weather permitting, we fly the featured aircraft overhead for about 20 minutes. Featured aircraft are generally on display and available to photograph during the program. We have come to expect anywhere from 250 - 500 guests in attendance so please arrive early to secure a good seat and tour the Museum before the program starts. Doors open at 9:00 a.m. on Saturdays and the gift shop has a limited number of author/speaker books available. See you there!

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2012)

Bell P-59A AIRACOMET Restoration Update: 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb45wF6_e1M_ 
Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb45wF6_e1M_

High Definition (720): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb45wF6_e1M_



POFmuseum @ YouTube said:


> Restoration update on the Bell P-59A AIRACOMET, America's First Jet Aircraft being restored to flight status at Planes of Fame Air Museum in Chino, CA.



I don't think they will be taxiing before this years airshow in May 2012 like they thought but the restoration is progressing.

Find more videos of rare planes being flown and shown at the Planes of Fame YouTube channel. 
Planes of Fame's YouTube channel: POFmuseum's Channel - YouTube


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2012)

A quick bump for January's event.

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar

January 07, 2012 Flying History Event - Pre-War Fighters





*WHO:* Edward Maloney – Founder and Curator, Planes of Fame Air Museum; Kevin Thompson – Planes of Fame Air Museum Historian, Airshow Announcer and Moderator of Living History Flying Day events.

*WHAT:* The theme is *‘Pre-War Fighters’*, featuring our Boeing P-26 PeaShooter. The P-26 PeaShooter was the first all-metal monoplane fighter used by the USAAC. The Museum's P-26 is the only flyable, original PeaShooter in the world. Open to the public, we present a discussion panel of aviation historians and veterans followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration, featuring the P-26 PeaShooter. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will be in the PT-17 Boeing Stearman. 

*WHEN:* Saturday, January 7, 2012 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

This one will be a treat for me since I have been wanting to see the P-26 fly for the last 3 or more years.  


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2012)

Take flight with Planes of Fame's Boeing P-26A. 

P-26A Pea Shooter in flight at Planes of Fame worlds only flying P-26A 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mrmYJfI9MY_ 
Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mrmYJfI9MY_

High Definition (720): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mrmYJfI9MY_



POFmuseum @ YouTube said:


> The worlds only remaining flying Boeing P-26A Pea Shooter returns to the skies over Southern California for the Planes of Fame monthly flying history event for January, 2012. The very rare flight of this unique aircraft is captured (with some difficulty) in flight from the top of the tail. The aircraft prop wash overpowered the camera mounts and the video has been adjusted to preserve this flight in the best possible production.



Find more videos of rare planes being flown and shown at the Planes of Fame YouTube channel. 
Planes of Fame's YouTube channel: POFmuseum's Channel - YouTube


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2012)

for February

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar

February 05, 2012 Flying History Event - WWII German Fighters





*WHO:* *Harald Bauer,* a former Heinkel He 162 pilot, will be presenting along with *Jorg Czypionka,* a former Messerschmitt Me 262 pilot. Kevin Thompson will be the POF Moderator accompanied by Dirk Stewart providing the AV services.

*WHAT:* Open to the public, we present a discussion panel of aviation historians and veterans followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration, featuring the Focke-Wulf 190, piloted by John Maloney. The topic this day is "WWII German Fighters". At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will be in the L-19 Bird Dog. 

*WHEN:* Saturday, February 4, 2012 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

The panel discussion should be pretty interesting at this months event.

Harald Bauer: Former Luftwaffe pilot visits Edwards

Jorg Czypionka: Jorg Czypionka - Bf-109G-10 and Me-262A Night Fighter Pilot


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2012)

Take flight with Rudy Frasca's Flugwerks Fw-190 during the February Living History Event. 

FW-190 wing mounted camera at Planes of Fame

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9L6XOr2I6U_ 
Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9L6XOr2I6U_

High Definition (720): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9L6XOr2I6U_



POFmuseum @ YouTube said:


> This is the demonstration flight from the Planes of Fame monthly Living History event for February, 2012. This magnificent aircraft is Rudy Frasca's new-build Flug Werk-built Focke-Wulf FW-190 and is being flown by Planes of Fame Pilot, Johnny Maloney.



Find more videos of rare planes being flown and shown at the Planes of Fame YouTube channel. 
Planes of Fame's YouTube channel: POFmuseum's Channel - YouTube


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2012)

Take a flight with the very rare N9M Flying wing at Planes of Fame on Saturday February 18, 2012.

N9M Flying Wing with wingtip camera at Planes of Fame 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWFNohd5i-A_ 
Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWFNohd5i-A_

High Definition (720): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWFNohd5i-A_



POFmuseum @ YouTube said:


> The Planes of Fame's Northrop N9M Flying Wing takes to the skies over Chino for a flight demonstration during the National Warbird Operators Convention event at Planes of Fame. Planes of Fame is the home of the worlds rarest collection of Flying Warbirds. This is the first time a camera has ever been mounted to the wingtip of a Flying Wing.



Find more videos of rare planes being flown and shown at the Planes of Fame YouTube channel. 
Planes of Fame's YouTube channel: POFmuseum's Channel - YouTube


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2012)

for March

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar
2012 Schedule of Events: PLANES of FAME - 2012 Schedule of Events

March 03, 2012 Flying History Event - Doolittle Raid - B-25





*WHO:* Leading the panel discussion will be *Sal Vallejo* who was a radio operator on the B-25 with the 42nd BG, 13th AF which was known as the "The Jungle Air Force" in the Pacific during WWII. Also on the panel will be: *Ed Maloney - Founder and Curator of Planes of Fame Air Museum* and *Kevin Thompson* - Planes of Fame Air Museum Moderator and Aviation Historian. Kevin Thompson will give a presentation on the Doolittle Raid.

*WHAT:* Open to the public, we present a discussion panel of aviation historians and veterans followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration, featuring the B-25 Mitchell. The topic this day is "The Doolittle Raid". The North American B-25 Mitchell flight demonstration will be at 12 Noon and the 'Membership Sponsored Flight' raffle will be in the North American B-25 Mitchell bomber. Members must be present to participate in raffle and non museum members can sign up for membership on Saturday and then will be eligible to take part in the 'Membership Sponsored Flight' raffle. 

*WHEN:* Saturday, March 3, 2012 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 18, 2012)

Take a flight with the B-25 "Photo Fanny" at Planes of Fame on Saturday March 03, 2012.

B-25 Wing tip camera flight 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYz6LjD3EhY_ 
Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYz6LjD3EhY_

High Definition (720): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYz6LjD3EhY_



POFmuseum @ YouTube said:


> The Planes of Fame B-25 Mitchell bomber takes to the sky for the flight demonstration of the Planes of Fame Monthly Living History event for March 2012.



Find more videos of rare planes being flown and shown at the Planes of Fame YouTube channel. 
Planes of Fame's YouTube channel: POFmuseum's Channel - YouTube


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2012)

I wish I were close enough to drive out and have some fun.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 1, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I wish I were close enough to drive out and have some fun.


I would love to show you around if you ever get the chance to make it out here.

----------------------------------------------------------------

 for April

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar
2012 Schedule of Events: PLANES of FAME - 2012 Schedule of Events

April 07, 2012 Flying History Event - 475th Fighter Group





*WHO:* Eight veterans of the 475th Fighter Group will present the Group’s history and their stories of courage and sacrifice, as well as the experience of flying one of America’s premier fighters of WW2, the P-38 Lightning. Speakers from the 475th will include *Col. Perry J. "PJ" Dahl* and *Captain Joseph M. Forster,* both were aces with 9 confirmed kills each. Perry Dahl is currently President, Emeritus and board member of the 475th Fighter Group Historical Foundation. Kevin Thompson – Planes of Fame Air Museum Historian, Airshow Announcer and Moderator of Living History Flying Day events, will be moderate the presentation. 

*WHAT:* Planes of Fame proudly presents the *‘475th Fighter Group’,* featuring our P-38 Lightning. The 475th Fighter Group established a permanent home here at Planes of Fame for the artifacts, photographs, records and memories of the U.S. Army Air Force unit that accounted for the 562 victories, two Presidential Unit Citations, and produced 42 "Aces" in the South Pacific combat area. It was unique in that it was the first all Lockheed P-38 group. Open to the public, we present a discussion panel of veterans and aviation historians followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration, featuring the P-38 Lightning. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will be in the PT-17 Boeing Stearman.

*WHEN:* Saturday, April 7, 2012 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 11, 2012)

Take a flight with the P-38 "Honey Bunny" at Planes of Fame on Saturday April 07, 2012.

P-38 "Honey Bunny" flown by Steve Hinton with nose camera

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVRXn5Qjqs0_ 
Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVRXn5Qjqs0_

High Definition (720): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVRXn5Qjqs0_



POFmuseum @ YouTube said:


> The P-38L Lightning, "Honey Bunny" takes to the sky for a deonstration flight for the Planes of Fame Air Museum's Living History Flying Day Event for April 2012. This flight features Steve Hinton as the pilot with a camera mounted on one of the guns in the nose.
> 
> The seminar featured eight veterans of the 475th Fighter Group who presented the Group's history and their stories of courage and sacrifice, as well as their experience flying one of America's premier fighters of WW2, the P-38 Lightning.
> 
> Special thanks to Mr. Jack Croul and Allied Fighters for the use of Honey Bunny.




Find more videos of rare planes being flown and shown at the Planes of Fame YouTube channel. 
Planes of Fame's YouTube channel: POFmuseum's Channel - YouTube

----------------------------------------------------------------

I spent the day with Ontos and GregP took us on a tour after this flight. I think the guided tour he took us on lasted about two hours. Lol the only _problem_ is that GregP gave us so much information about the planes and exhibits that I can't remember much of it.  


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 19, 2012)

for May

They have one the first Saturday of every month. 
(They moved it back this month due to the annual airshow being held on the first Saturday of the month.)

Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar
2012 Schedule of Events: PLANES of FAME - 2012 Schedule of Events

May 19, 2012 Flying History Event - WWI - Fighters of the Great War





*WHO:* Featured speakers: *J.R. Williams* – President of The League of WWI Aviation Historians including their member’s magazine Over The Front. *Lance Bronnenkant* – Vice President of The League of WWI Aviation Historians and author, The Imperial German Eagles in WWI. *Al Roessler* – U.S. Air Service Historian/Author and Issue Editor of Over the Front. The moderator will be *Kevin Thompson* - Planes of Fame Air Museum Moderator and Aviation Historian.





*WHAT:* On Saturday, May 19, 2012 at 10:00am to 12:00 noon, Planes of Fame Air Museum hosts its monthly Living History Flying Day. Museum doors open at 9:00am. The theme for the May 19 event is *‘WWI – Fighters of the Great War’*, featuring various WWI Fighters. Open to the public, we present a speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration where possible. On display will be the Sopwith Pup the German Fokker DR-1 Triplane. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will be in the PT-17 Boeing Stearman.

*WHEN:* Saturday, May 19, 2012 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*






----------------------------------------------------------------


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 2, 2012)

for June

They have one the first Saturday of every month. 

Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar
2012 Schedule of Events: PLANES of FAME - 2012 Schedule of Events

June 02, 2012 Flying History Event - Battle of Midway-SBD Dauntless





*WHO:* Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) will talk about the Battle of Midway and the role of the SBD Dauntless in that epic victory. One of the POF pilots will fly the SBD flight demonstration.

*WHAT:* Open to the public, we present a discussion panel of aviation historians and veterans followed by a question answer period. The topic this day is "Battle of Midway", featuring the Douglas SBD Dauntless. POF Members are entered into a raffle for a flight in the SBD Dauntless following the presentation!

*WHEN:* Saturday, June 2, 2012 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*


----------------------------------------------------------------


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2012)

Take a flight in the PoF Stearman at Planes of Fame on Saturday May 19, 2012.

*Stearman flight with tail camera* 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qipfqXBetsQ_ 
Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qipfqXBetsQ_

High Definition (720): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qipfqXBetsQ_



POFmuseum @ YouTube said:


> Planes of Fame volunteer Carol Ann Watkins takes a flight in the Planes of Fame Boeing Stearman. Carol Ann is our aircraft cleaning crew team leader, and won the monthly event member raffle for a flight in the Stearman.
> 
> Thank you Carol Ann for all your dedicated work and effort.



Find more videos of rare planes being flown and shown at the Planes of Fame YouTube channel. 
Planes of Fame's YouTube channel: POFmuseum - YouTube


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2012)

Take a flight with the SBD-5 at Planes of Fame on Saturday June 02, 2012.
(This aircraft flew 32 combat missions during WWII with the RNZAF.)
SBD-5 at PoF: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sla56tfEIq8_ 
Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sla56tfEIq8_

High Definition (720): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sla56tfEIq8_



POFmuseum @ YouTube said:


> Planes of Fame's Douglas SBD Dauntless Dive Bomber takes to the sky for the flight demonstration portion of the Monthly Living History event for June 2012. The SBD is the aircraft that turned the tide in the Pacific at the Battle of Midway in World War II.
> 
> Camera is a Gopro mounted on the wing pitot tube.
> 
> The music is "Pass the Pasta" available from Audio Network Plc



Find more videos of rare planes being flown and shown at the Planes of Fame YouTube channel. 
Planes of Fame's YouTube channel: POFmuseum - YouTube


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2012)

For those near Valle Arizona this should be worth a look-see. 

*High Country Warbirds Fly-in, Valle Airport, AZ** - June 23, 2012

Antique and Warbird Fly-Bys.* At Grand Canyon-Valle Airport, Arizona. Gates open at 8:00 am. Admission - $8.00, Under 12yrs. - $2.00. For information, call: (928) 635-1000

*FREE PARKING!

Warbird orientation flights available on June 23rd!*










It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.


Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar
2012 Schedule of Events: PLANES of FAME - 2012 Schedule of Events


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 6, 2012)

for June

They have one the first Saturday of every month. 

Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar
2012 Schedule of Events: PLANES of FAME - 2012 Schedule of Events

July 07, 2012 Flying History Event - P-51 Long-Range Escort





*WHO:* The real P-51 "Dolly" was flown by JJ Grant. Robert Grant, JJ’s son, who manages the 506th Fighter Group Association will be recounting his father's experiences. *Bill Ebersole*, JJ Grant's wingman, and *Ed Linfante* will be joining the panel; both Bill and Ed were 506 FG / 462 FS pilots. They will talk about the long-range escort missions and the role of the P-51 Mustang in protecting the bomber force. Robbie Patterson, a POF pilot, will fly the P-51 'Dolly' flight demonstration. Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) will be on hand as well. 

*WHAT:* Open to the public, we present a discussion panel of aviation historians and veterans followed by a question answer period. The topic this day will be about the VLR (Very Long Range) Escort Missions, featuring the P-51D Mustang (formerly Spam Can), now painted as a 506th Fighter Group Mustang ‘Dolly’. POF Members are entered into a raffle for a flight in the P-51 "Dolly" Mustang following the presentation!

*WHEN:* Saturday, July 7, 2012 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*


----------------------------------------------------------------


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 1, 2012)

for August

They have one the first Saturday of every month. 

Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar
2012 Schedule of Events: PLANES of FAME - 2012 Schedule of Events

August 04, 2012 Flying History Event - Bombers of the 8th Army Air Force





*WHO:* Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) will talk about the Bombers of the 8th Army Air Force and the role of the B-25. POF pilots will fly the B-25 flight demonstration.

*WHAT:* On Saturday, August 4, 2012 at 10:00am to 12:00 noon, Planes of Fame Air Museum hosts its monthly Living History Flying Day. Museum doors open at 9:00am. The theme for the August 4 event is *‘Bombers of the 8th Army Air Force’*, featuring the B-25 Mitchell. Open to the public, we present a speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration where possible. The B-25 will be on display and be flown for demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will be in the PT-17 Boeing Stearman.

*WHEN:* Saturday, August 4, 2012 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*


----------------------------------------------------------------


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2012)

for September

They have one the first Saturday of every month. 

Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar
2012 Schedule of Events: PLANES of FAME - 2012 Schedule of Events

September 01, 2012 Flying History Event - Korean Conflict





*WHO:* Visiting distinquished speakers, Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) will talk about the Korean Conflict and the role of the MIG-15. A POF pilot will fly the MIG-15 flight demonstration.

*WHAT:* On Saturday, September 1, 2012 at 10:00am to 12:00 noon, Planes of Fame Air Museum hosts its monthly Living History Flying Day. Museum doors open at 9:00am. The theme for the September 1 event is *"Korean Conflict"*, featuring the MIG-15. Open to the public, we present a speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, veterans, and historians followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration where possible. The MIG-15 will be on display and be flown for demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will be held.

*WHEN:* Saturday, September 1, 2012 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*


----------------------------------------------------------------


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 5, 2012)

for October

They have one the first Saturday of every month. 

Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar
2012 Schedule of Events: PLANES of FAME - 2012 Schedule of Events

October 06, 2012 Flying History Event - Pioneering Experimental Jet Aircraft






*WHO:* Speaking on this topic will be *Brigadier General Robert L. “Bob” Cardenas, USAF (retired)* who began his military career in the Army Air Corps, becoming a pilot. He was commissioned a 2nd Lt. in July 1941. In 1944 he flew combat missions in B-24 Liberators over Germany, where he was shot down on his 20th mission. After evading capture, he eventually returned to the U.S. where he became a test pilot.

He participated in the flight test evaluation of the German jet fighter ME-262 and the Arado 234 bomber. He also aided in pioneering the Air Force’s first jet fighter and bomber, the *P-59* and *XB-45* respectively. In 1947 Major Cardenas was the Officer In Charge of Operations and command pilot of the B-29 during the Bell X-1 supersonic project that launched Captain Chuck Yeager into supersonic flight.

In 1948, he was assigned as Officer in Charge of Flight Test Division projects at Muroc AB and as *Chief Air Force test pilot* on the *YB-49 flying wing project*. After completion of the Performance Phase II tests he checked out Captain Glen Edwards in the YB-49. In 1949, after reporting test results of the YB-49, he flew the YB-49 non-stop from Muroc AB to Andrews AFB in Washington, setting a record time of just over 4 hours. *General Cardenas actually flew the Museum's own N9MB Flying Wing* back in the days that Jack Northrop was experimenting with his prototypes.






During his military career, Cardenas held many significant posts: Commander of the 51st Fighter Interceptor Wing at Naha AB; assigned to the Pentagon as Chief of the Aircraft and Missiles Program Division; assigned as Chief of the Special Operations Division at US Strike Command Headquarters in Tampa, Florida; led a joint Army Air Force Special Force into the Kashmir, India for the purpose of evaluating and improving high altitude resupply drops; Commander of the 18th Tactical Fighter Wing at Kadena AFB; flew F-105 combat missions over North Vietnam; Commander of the 835th Air Division at McConnell AFB, training F-105 crews for combat in Vietnam; promoted to Brigadier General and placed in Command of the Air Force Special Operations Force at Eglin Hurlburt AFB, Florida; inductee into the Air Commando Hall of Fame; assigned in Europe as Vice Commander of the 16th Air Force in Spain (while there he negotiated with Muammar Gadhafi the withdrawal of U.S. forces from Wheelus AFB in Libya); the U.S. Deputy to Live Oak in Belgium, maintaining open corridors to Berlin for SACEUR; and Chief of the JL Division of the Joint Strategic Target Planning Staff (JSTPS) where he was responsible for the development of the Joint Strategic Target List of the US nuclear War Plan (SIOP).

Cardenas is a highly educated and highly decorated veteran, test pilot, commander, who received numerous military citations, medals, honors and awards, which continued into civilian life. As a combat veteran and test pilot, he has flown over 60 different aircraft in his career.

The presentation is followed by a question and answer period then, at noon, a flight demonstration of the N9MB Flying Wing.

*WHAT:* On Saturday, October 6, 2012 at 10:00am to 12:00 noon, Planes of Fame Air Museum hosts its monthly Living History Flying Day. Museum doors open at 9:00am. The theme for the October 6 event is *‘Pioneering Experimental Jet Aircraft'*, featuring guest speaker *Brig. General Robert L. Cardenas, USAF (Ret.)* and the aircraft Northrop N9MB Flying Wing and Bell P-59 Airacomet. Open to the public, we present a speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration where possible. The P-59 N9MB will be on display and the N9MB will be flown for demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will be in the PT-17 Boeing Stearman.

*WHEN:* Saturday, October 6, 2012 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*


----------------------------------------------------------------


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 28, 2012)

for November
They have one the first Saturday of every month. 

Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar
2012 Schedule of Events: PLANES of FAME - 2012 Schedule of Events

November 03, 2012 Flying History Event - Drones - The QF-100D





*WHO:* Distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans constitued the presentation panel. Stay tuned for announcement of special speakers. Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHAT:* On Saturday, November 3, 2012 at 10:00am to 12:00 noon, Planes of Fame Air Museum hosts its monthly Living History Flying Day. Museum doors open at 9:00am. The theme for the November 3 event is *‘Drones'*, featuring the North American QF-100D. Open to the public, we present a speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration where possible. The QF-100D will be on display. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur.

*WHEN:* Saturday, November 3, 2012 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*


----------------------------------------------------------------


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 29, 2012)

for December
They have one the first Saturday of every month. 

Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES of FAME - Events Calendar
2012 Schedule of Events: PLANES of FAME - 2012 Schedule of Events

December 01, 2012 Flying History Event - Japanese Combat Aircraft





*WHO:* Dan King, author of "The Last Zero Fighter" (firsthand accounts from Japanese WWII pilots) will speak and sign books. You can access more Dan King's website here. Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHAT:* On Saturday, December 1, 2012 at 10:00am to 12:00 noon, Planes of Fame Air Museum hosts its monthly Living History Flying Day. Museum doors open at 9:00am. The theme for the December 1 event is *‘Japanese Combat Aircraft'*, featuring the Aichi D3A1 (Val) Carrier Bomber Val replica (used in the movie Tora!Tora!Tora!. We will be flying the Val (in actuality, a modified Vultee BT-15 Valiant) and on static display will be a Yokosuka D4Y-3 Type 43 Suisei (Judy) that is currently being restored to operational taxing condition. Originally, we were to feature the A6M5 Zero, but it has been shipped to Japan to be put on temporary display for 5 months at the Tokorozawa Aviation Museum in Tokyo, Japan before returning to Planes of Fame Air Museum again. The presentation is followed by a question and answer period then a flight demonstration of the Val. At 12:00 noon, following the presentation, there will be a Membership Sponsored raffle flight.





*WHEN:* Saturday, December 01, 2012 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*


----------------------------------------------------------------

The Judy has been repainted and looks nothing like the photo in this announcement. I've seen it and I like the new paint scheme.


Wheels


----------

